# Kernel?



## Apropo (2. November 2003)

Hi!

Ist vielleicht bischen doof die Frage, aber ich bin noch ziemlich neu bei Linux. Ich benutze Redhat 9. Wo kann ich denn da sehen welcher Kernel das im Moment ist?

Mfg, Apro


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. November 2003)

Hossassa Apropo,

also die laufende Kernel Version kannst
du dir in der Shell durch Eingabe des folgenden Commands 
anzeigen lassen:


```
uname -a
```

MrNugget


----------



## Apropo (2. November 2003)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Hat geklappt.


----------

